# Vlahovic alla Juve: ci siamo. Morata verso il Barça.



## admin (25 Gennaio 2022)

GDS (la prima a dare la notizia, giorni fa): ci siamo per Vlahovic alla Juventus. Operazione da circa 60 mln di euro

Sportitalia: Vlahovic alla Juve. Accordo trovato per 65-67 mln più bonus. Si riapre la pista Morata - Barcellona. 

Ancora aggiornamenti da Sky su Vlahovic: la Juve sta per recapitare un'offerta da circa 70 mln, o 60 più 10 di bonus, alla Fiorentina per Vlahovic. Confermato, dunque, che i bianconeri vogliono chiudere l'acquisto dell'attaccante già a gennaio. Per Vlahovic pronto un quinquennale da 7 mln a stagione.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Chissà a quanto vendono quel cesso di Morata.


----------



## braungioxe (25 Gennaio 2022)

E noi tra Donnarumma e Kessie abbiamo perso più di 100 milioni... Mah


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Gennaio 2022)

Con le piccole squadre con Dybala e Vlahovic davanti le vincono tutte. Di scontri diretti han già fatto milan, napoli, roma.
Gli manca solo inter e atalanta, il resto le posso vincere tutte con i 15 goal a girone di vlhaovic e qualche numero di dybala. 
Hanno ora nelle corde 80 punti, noi non credo vista la forma attuale.
Notizia terribile questa. Poi ha 21 anni, torneranno competitivi per vincere da anno prossimo questi qua.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Chissà a quanto vendono quel cesso di Morata.


Morata è in prestito. Non ci guadagniamo nulla e finalmente si toglie dalle palle


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Chissà a quanto vendono quel cesso di Morata.


È in prestito 
Quindi i soldi vanno all'Atletico Madrid


----------



## Pungiglione (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS (la prima a dare la notizia, giorni fa): ci siamo per Vlahovic alla Juventus. Operazione da circa 60 mln di euro
> 
> Sportitalia: Vlahovic alla Juve. Accordo trovato per 65-67 mln più bonus. Si riapre la pista Morata - Barcellona.
> 
> Ancora aggiornamenti da Sky su Vlahovic: la Juve sta per recapitare un'offerta da circa 70 mln, o 60 più 10 di bonus, alla Fiorentina per Vlahovic. Confermato, dunque, che i bianconeri vogliono chiudere l'acquisto dell'attaccante già a gennaio. Per Vlahovic pronto un quinquennale da 7 mln a stagione.


Che schifo e noi siamo qui a spippettarci su lazovic e sul bilancio


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Con le piccole squadre con Dybala e Vlahovic davanti le vincono tutte. Di scontri diretti han già fatto milan, napoli, roma.
> Gli manca solo inter e atalanta, il resto le posso vincere tutte con i 15 goal a girone di vlhaovic e qualche numero di dybala.
> Hanno ora nelle corde 80 punti, noi non credo vista la forma attuale.
> Notizia terribile questa. Poi ha 21 anni, torneranno competitivi per vincere da anno prossimo questi qua.



Per i prossimi anni lotteranno con le melme per lo scudetto.

Noi, campioni della galassia per il bilancioh e non fallimentoh


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Gennaio 2022)

alcuni tifosi pensano che il calcio reale sia un Pes o un fifa


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> alcuni tifosi pensano che il calcio reale sia un Pes o un fifa


E qual è il calcio reale?
Perdere i giocatori a zero e non sostituire il difensore titolare fuori per 6 mesi e il trequartista regalato all'Inter?


----------



## Tobi (25 Gennaio 2022)

Ma se stanno con i debiti fino alle narici come si fa a prendere un giocatore a 70 milioni e pagarlo Cash?ma dai assurdo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E qual è il calcio reale?
> Perdere i giocatori a zero e non sostituire il difensore titolare fuori per 6 mesi e il trequartista regalato all'Inter?


Ok allora con una punta puoi vanificare tutto il restonon importa che fanno letteralmente schifo in tutti gli altri reparti  ahh per quelli che parlano dei numeri della difesa.. c'è tutta la rosa li  se giocano aperti le prendono 3 Easy.. ma si ! adesso con il serbo smetteranno di fare la super mega provinciale.. si intenderanno a meraviglia.. e ovviamente annullano tutti i difetti che non sono riusciti ad aggiustare in questi 6 mesi.. ok

p.s. ultimo all in disperato...
se va male c'è da ridere

e vi ricordo visto che l'avete visto con i vostri occhi ( Milan)
se non c'è il centrocampo la punta corre a vuoto..


----------



## Viulento (25 Gennaio 2022)

acquisto che ci sta' se una societa' ritiene che in attacco siano carenti e non sono a posto cosi.


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma se stanno con i debiti fino alle narici come si fa a prendere un giocatore a 70 milioni e pagarlo Cash?ma dai assurdo



Ma quale debiti? Ancora credete ai debiti e ai fallimenti?


----------



## Stylox10 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Che botta ragazzi…

questo è davvero forte forte.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2022)

ma arrivabene che dice???????

sinceramente non so più se ridere, piangere, fare sarcasmo o cosa...


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Gennaio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma se stanno con i debiti fino alle narici come si fa a prendere un giocatore a 70 milioni e pagarlo Cash?ma dai assurdo


Purtroppo agnelli i soldi son suoi e se preferisce Vlahovic al chiudere in pareggio può farlo. Tanto li rimette lui, i 200 di disavanzo. Se ti gestisce un fondo invece deve necessariamente far quadrare i conti, gestisce soldi di terzi.


----------



## Andris (25 Gennaio 2022)

sono passati da Martial a Vlahovic in poche ore, tutto per il giocatore viola viscido che li ha appoggiati in privato perchè l'Arsenal aveva offerto di più di stipendio (10 milioni)
Martial ora al Siviglia, prestito a 3 milioni


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Gennaio 2022)

Francamente Vlahovic ancora non mi convince, è vero che fa tanti gol, ma non sono così convinti dal punto di vista tecnico. La juve fa comunque un buon colpo, però 70 mln sono letteralmente esagerati. Ad oggi non li vale assolutamente, occhio che con De Ligt leggevo rosicamenti assurdi e poi sappiamo tutti com'è finita.


----------



## Andris (25 Gennaio 2022)

comunque una fuga nel genere peggio di Higuain, siamo quasi ai livelli Ronaldo con Moratti
veramente è meglio che non si faccia a vedere fino alle visite mediche di giovedì-venerdì a Firenze e mandi qualcuno a prendere le sue cose, rischia il linciaggio
criticheranno pure il presidente, anche se plusvalenza mostruosa da 1.5 pagato da Corvino e può continuare a investire come sta facendo e un attaccante forte lo trovi tranquillamente in questo mercato avaro di investimenti, ma questo è proprio un verme


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS (la prima a dare la notizia, giorni fa): ci siamo per Vlahovic alla Juventus. Operazione da circa 60 mln di euro
> 
> Sportitalia: Vlahovic alla Juve. Accordo trovato per 65-67 mln più bonus. Si riapre la pista Morata - Barcellona.
> 
> Ancora aggiornamenti da Sky su Vlahovic: la Juve sta per recapitare un'offerta da circa 70 mln, o 60 più 10 di bonus, alla Fiorentina per Vlahovic. Confermato, dunque, che i bianconeri vogliono chiudere l'acquisto dell'attaccante già a gennaio. Per Vlahovic pronto un quinquennale da 7 mln a stagione.


e che gli vuoi dire a questi qua ? hanno preso il centravanti per i prossimi 10 anni, beati loro. 

e noi qua a vedere gli altri che si godono questi giocatori, e noi con le mummie di 40 anni.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Gennaio 2022)

Noi rispondiamo con Lazovic


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Noi rispondiamo con Lazovic


comunque meglio che rispondere con il rinnovo del 41enne (sarebbe una presa in giro clamorosa dopo Vlahovic ai gobbi)


----------



## Walker (25 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque una fuga nel genere peggio di Higuain, siamo quasi ai livelli Ronaldo con Moratti
> veramente è meglio che non si faccia a vedere fino alle visite mediche di giovedì-venerdì a Firenze e mandi qualcuno a prendere le sue cose, rischia il linciaggio
> criticheranno pure il presidente, anche se plusvalenza mostruosa da 1.5 pagato da Corvino e può continuare a investire come sta facendo e un attaccante forte lo trovi tranquillamente in questo mercato avaro di investimenti, ma questo è proprio un verme


Odieranno ancora di più i gobbi, a Firenze, di quanto già non facciano.
Sembra una telenovela fatta apposta per fomentare gli animi in modo esasperato.
Da Baggio in poi un escalation di veleno infinito.


----------



## Andris (25 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Odieranno ancora di più i gobbi, a Firenze, di quanto già non facciano.
> Sembra una telenovela fatta apposta per fomentare gli animi in modo esasperato.
> Da Baggio in poi un escalation di veleno infinito.


la curva viola ha appena appeso uno striscione chiaro...



>


----------



## uolfetto (25 Gennaio 2022)

La fiorentina in pratica è la squadra sviluppo della juve. Altro che commisso schienadritta che lotta contro i poteri forti.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Gennaio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> La fiorentina in pratica è la squadra sviluppo della juve. Altro che commisso schienadritta che lotta contro i poteri forti.


devono ancora pagargli la rata finale di chiesa, e già gli vendono un altro prezzo pregiato. 

curiosa di sapere come sarà il pagamento di questi 60/70 mln......immagino dilazionati in rate decennali.


----------



## Solo (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS (la prima a dare la notizia, giorni fa): ci siamo per Vlahovic alla Juventus. Operazione da circa 60 mln di euro
> 
> Sportitalia: Vlahovic alla Juve. Accordo trovato per 65-67 mln più bonus. Si riapre la pista Morata - Barcellona.
> 
> Ancora aggiornamenti da Sky su Vlahovic: la Juve sta per recapitare un'offerta da circa 70 mln, o 60 più 10 di bonus, alla Fiorentina per Vlahovic. Confermato, dunque, che i bianconeri vogliono chiudere l'acquisto dell'attaccante già a gennaio. Per Vlahovic pronto un quinquennale da 7 mln a stagione.




E' proprio un periodo di belle notizie.


----------



## iceman. (25 Gennaio 2022)

Ehhhhh ma quali altre squadre hanno fatto operazioni a gennaio?"cit
Oppure..."il nostro è un percorso a lungo termine che ti porta a vincere tra 10 anni"cit


----------



## iceman. (25 Gennaio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> E' proprio un periodo di belle notizie.


Il rientro di Timori è vicino"cit.
Io non voglio tifare contro ma mi ci portano volentieri.


----------



## marcus1577 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Insomma abbiamo
vlahovic va alla juve per 70 milioni 
Abraham alla roma 55 milioni con bonus
Oshimen al napoli per 70 milioni 
Correa e Dzejo all'inter per 40 milioni 
E noi?????
Lazekic???? 5 milioni??? Assurdo alla faccia del garante del o si investe o non rimango...
Ma le contestazioni allo stadio dei non evoluti quando la iniziamo?
Oppure anche noi siamo schiena dritta???


----------



## iceman. (25 Gennaio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Insomma abbiamo
> vlahovic va alla juve per 70 milioni
> Abraham alla roma 55 milioni con bonus
> Oshimen al napoli per 70 milioni
> ...


Macché ....tutti insiemeee "pioliiiii is on fairrrrr uhhh lalalalala"


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ehhhhh ma quali altre squadre hanno fatto operazioni a gennaio?"cit
> Oppure..."il nostro è un percorso a lungo termine che ti porta a vincere tra 10 anni"cit


Aggiungi quest'altra citazione da parte dei profes*soloni *del bilancio :" In Italia nessuno può prendere Vlahovic".


----------



## Zenos (25 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ehhhhh ma quali altre squadre hanno fatto operazioni a gennaio?"cit
> Oppure..."il nostro è un percorso a lungo termine che ti porta a vincere tra 10 anni"cit


E se continui a criticare pensa dove eravamo 5 anni fa e goditi il Milan on Fire di Pioli e krunic.


----------



## UDG (25 Gennaio 2022)

Mi si sta spappolando il fegato. Noi invece due vecchi, a cui ad uno serve la bombola di ossigeno e all'altro un mirino per la porta. Addio quarto posto


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Gennaio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Mi si sta spappolando il fegato. Noi invece due vecchi, a cui ad uno serve la bombola di ossigeno e all'altro un mirino per la porta


E manca ancora quello con la gobba,arriverà,arriverà..


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Gennaio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Insomma abbiamo
> vlahovic va alla juve per 70 milioni
> Abraham alla roma 55 milioni con bonus
> Oshimen al napoli per 70 milioni
> ...


Chi non si dimette è complice,stop.


----------



## Djici (25 Gennaio 2022)

Lo ripeto da anni. Un tifoso farebbe bene a provare a fare scappare Elliott.
Che si prenda i suoi 300 mln di premio e che venda al più presto.

Maledetti.
E poi sento parlare di debiti, esposizioni finanziari, Bond, Fpf, sostenibilità.

Posate la calcolatrice e prendete una bandiera santo dio!


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS (la prima a dare la notizia, giorni fa): ci siamo per Vlahovic alla Juventus. Operazione da circa 60 mln di euro
> 
> Sportitalia: Vlahovic alla Juve. Accordo trovato per 65-67 mln più bonus. Si riapre la pista Morata - Barcellona.
> 
> Ancora aggiornamenti da Sky su Vlahovic: la Juve sta per recapitare un'offerta da circa 70 mln, o 60 più 10 di bonus, alla Fiorentina per Vlahovic. Confermato, dunque, che i bianconeri vogliono chiudere l'acquisto dell'attaccante già a gennaio. Per Vlahovic pronto un quinquennale da 7 mln a stagione.


Sarebbe un colpo clamoroso. Noi quando arriveremo col bilancio a 0 prenderemo Pelé, Maradona e Van Basten.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Gennaio 2022)

"Elkann ha messo lì Arrivabene per tenere sotto controllo le spese folli del cuginooohhh",altra cit.ripresa da Milanworld.E sapete cosa mi fa ridere?Il ritenere folle l'operazione Vlahovic.A questi interessa ancora e soprattutto il campo,si assicurano a cifre tutto sommato in linea col mercato odierno,il centravanti per i prossimi anni,ma per tanti sarebbe stata un'operazione folle.Qualcuno ben che vada prenderà Belotti a zero ma almeno le calcolatrici sul comodino potranno riposare la notte.
Ps: e attenzione,i gobbi non ci rimettono na mazza,si liberano dell'ingaggio di Morata e con la cessione di Ronaldo avevano già alleggerito di 60 mln lordi,in più avranno altre entrate con probabili uscite di scarti vari.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> "Elkann ha messo lì Arrivabene per tenere sotto controllo le spese folli del cuginooohhh",altra cit.ripresa da Milanworld.E sapete cosa mi fa ridere?Il ritenere folle l'operazione Vlahovic.A questi interessa ancora e soprattutto il campo,si assicurano a cifre tutto sommato in linea col mercato odierno,il centravanti per i prossimi anni,ma per tanti sarebbe stata un'operazione folle.Qualcuno ben che vada prenderà Belotti a zero ma almeno le calcolatrici sul comodino potranno riposare la notte.


Cedendo Bentacoso e Arthur hanno anche i soldi per prenderlo. Non ci rimettono nulla in pratica.


----------



## folletto (25 Gennaio 2022)

Loro hanno una proprietà che mira a vincere in ogni modo, anche illecito, pensavate che lasciavano vincere i cartonati per 5 anni senza fare nulla? Probabilmente questa operazione era già partita quando si sono liberati del fardello di CR7. Pensate che Allegria andava là a fare figuracce senza qualche "garanzia"? L'anno prossimo questi competeranno per lo scudetto, noi credo proprio di no.
Finché non avremo una proprietà che gioca per vincere staremo a guardare, mettiamoci l'anima in pace che ci sarà da rosicare ancora per un bel pò.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Gennaio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cedendo Bentacoso e Arthur hanno anche i soldi per prenderlo. Non ci rimettono nulla in pratica.


Infatti ho aggiunto dopo con un post scriptum.


----------



## Andris (25 Gennaio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cedendo Bentacoso e Arthur hanno anche i soldi per prenderlo. Non ci rimettono nulla in pratica.


vabbè ora non esageriamo, perchè solo Bentancur porterebbe soldi freschi (19 milioni offerti) mentre sugli altri in probabile uscita si risparmia solo sull'ingaggio (Ramsey se la smette di rifiutare il mondo intero, Morata, Arthur) essendo formule di prestito

poi bisogna vedere se la pista Zakaria andrà in porto o meno a 6-8 milioni, certo con tre centrocampisti via resterebbe il nulla per cui probabile dovranno prenderlo ma non è facile lasciare andare tre nello stesso ruolo mediano in una sessione


----------



## hiei87 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Questa è una tonnellata di letame sopra i nostri ultimi due anni, in cui abbiamo provato faticosamente a risalire la china.
È anche una bella pernacchia su tutti i discorsi su bilancio e sostenibilità che ci sono stati propinati e che han finito per entrare nella testa di molti tifosi, come un mantra. 
La juventus, come in un videogioco, usa i trucchi e recupera in un attimo tutta la strada persa in 4 anni di errori e cattiva gestione.
Vlahovic con Halaand sarà il centravanti più forte dei prossimi dieci anni, e con lui torneranno a dominare.
Noi senza Champions a breve torneremo nella mediocrità dell'era banter.
Perché ormai nel calcio se vuoi vincere spendi, non c'è altra regola.
È dura svegliarsi e capire di essere stato nuovamente preso per il sedere.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS (la prima a dare la notizia, giorni fa): ci siamo per Vlahovic alla Juventus. Operazione da circa 60 mln di euro
> 
> Sportitalia: Vlahovic alla Juve. Accordo trovato per 65-67 mln più bonus. Si riapre la pista Morata - Barcellona.
> 
> Ancora aggiornamenti da Sky su Vlahovic: la Juve sta per recapitare un'offerta da circa 70 mln, o 60 più 10 di bonus, alla Fiorentina per Vlahovic. Confermato, dunque, che i bianconeri vogliono chiudere l'acquisto dell'attaccante già a gennaio. Per Vlahovic pronto un quinquennale da 7 mln a stagione.


Che dire, i soldi per il centravanti non sono mai buttati.
E' una grossa spesa e loro sono in una situazione economica non ottima.

Ma d' altronde, stai giocando a calcio, se non segni.... investimento che fanno benissimo a fare.

E noi a guardare, quando necessitavamo molto più di loro di un attaccante.

Sono senza parole,

Se si confermerà, non lo hanno nemmeno pagato caro.

Praticamente con 140 milioni di euro pagano cartellino, tasse e ingaggio ad un attaccante da 25 gol, per 5 anni.

Mi sa che siamo scemi noi in Via Aldo Rossi


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Ma la cosa più inquietante è: allora i giocatori si riescono a vendere anche a scadenza?! Come mai il mulino bianco Ac Milan Non ci riesce?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Noi siamo gestiti da incapaci sul piano sportivo, gli altri vendono e comprano, noi stiamo perdendo a zero pure Kessiè, ma se ti azzardi a proferire parola su Maldini e sul suo scarso operato ecco che ci si indispettisce.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Che dire, i soldi per il centravanti non sono mai buttati.
> E' una grossa spesa e loro sono in una situazione economica non ottima.
> 
> Ma d' altronde, stai giocando a calcio, se non segni.... investimento che fanno benissimo a fare.
> ...


Ci andrei cauto con i 25 gol, molto cauto.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ci andrei cauto con i 25 gol, molto cauto.


Ci arriva praticamente da 2 anni, è molto determinato e non ha la faccia di uno che si accontenta.

Segna da fuori, sulla linea, davanti al portiere, di inserimento, di rapina, di testa, di classe, su rigore e se gliele fai battere probabilmente anche su punizione.
Il tutto a 21 anni.

Se non rischi ad investire su questi giocatori quando lo fai?

Continuiamo a scommettere sui Lazetic ed incrociamo pure i testicoli sperando ci vada bene.

E intanto vai in giro con Giroud e Ibra, e sempre pregando Dio vada tutto bene.
E non parlo di vincere eh, ma anche se saltiamo solo un anno la qualificazione alla CL vedrai che grasse risate.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Noi siamo gestiti da incapaci sul piano sportivo, gli altri vendono e comprano, noi stiamo perdendo a zero pure Kessiè, ma se ti azzardi a proferire parola su Maldini e sul suo scarso operato ecco che ci si indispettisce.


Io non so se sia colpa di Maldini o meno, ma di chiunque sia non mi importa molto.
Cosi non va bene.


----------



## Manue (25 Gennaio 2022)

Ora si che vedo seriamente in pericolo il quarto posto.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ci arriva praticamente da 2 anni, è molto determinato a non ha la faccia di uno che si accontenta.
> 
> Segna da fuori, sulla linea, davanti al portiere, di inserimento, di rapina, di testa, di classe, su rigore e se gliele fai battere probabilmente anche su punizione.
> Il tutto a 21 anni.
> ...


Ha già segnato su punizione.


----------



## Simo98 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Ottimo acquisto della Juve, anche se ne hanno ancora prima di tornare come qualche anno fa (il centrocampo fa ridere)
Noi siamo l'unica squadra che non spende, lo scorso hanno c'era la scusa dei riscatti di Tonali e Tomori, vedremo quest'anno


----------



## pazzomania (25 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Ha già segnato su punizione.


Si mi ricordo.

Ma non è ancora il tiratore ufficiale.

Tra l' altro fu una punizione magistrale.


----------



## Miro (25 Gennaio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> La fiorentina in pratica è la squadra sviluppo della juve. Altro che commisso schienadritta che lotta contro i poteri forti.


Quelli che praticano il dogma della schienah drittah poi si ritrovano a 90° a fine stagione con gli altri che esultano. Almeno in questo caso loro si pappano 60 milioni, noi manco un euro.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Gennaio 2022)

La Juventus è in una pessima situazione tecnica.

Sia a centrocampo che in attacco fanno davvero ridere, e quale è la soluzione?

Rischiare e compare giocatori forti nei ruoli dove hanno bisogno, oppure vivacchiare per anni perdendo prestigio e soldi?

Stanno facendo quello che devono fare, bravi loro.

I soldi sono buttati quando spesi inutilmente e male come fanno da qualche anno, non quando servono.

In molti avevano predetto sarebbe finita cosi per i gobbi;
Ora stanno tornando sulla retta via, giocatori FORTI e giovani.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS (la prima a dare la notizia, giorni fa): ci siamo per Vlahovic alla Juventus. Operazione da circa 60 mln di euro
> 
> Sportitalia: Vlahovic alla Juve. Accordo trovato per 65-67 mln più bonus. Si riapre la pista Morata - Barcellona.
> 
> Ancora aggiornamenti da Sky su Vlahovic: la Juve sta per recapitare un'offerta da circa 70 mln, o 60 più 10 di bonus, alla Fiorentina per Vlahovic. Confermato, dunque, che i bianconeri vogliono chiudere l'acquisto dell'attaccante già a gennaio. Per Vlahovic pronto un quinquennale da 7 mln a stagione.


Che rosicata, mamma mia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma la cosa più inquietante è: allora i giocatori si riescono a vendere anche a scadenza?! Come mai il mulino bianco Ac Milan Non ci riesce?


a me fa più incavolare questo...... che c'è gente che continua a spippettarsi per i brocchi che ci dirigono.

lo sapevo che non ci avrebbero perso niente l'ho scritto anche 2 giorni fa a qualcuno che diceva che sarebbe andato a zero perchè il coltello ce l'ha il giocatore.
il giocatore non è un cacchio se la società ti tribuna.


----------



## David Drills (25 Gennaio 2022)

È qui che si rosica?


----------



## darden (25 Gennaio 2022)

Purtroppo questa è colpa del clientelismo delle società italiane e dei procuratori nei loro confronti..

2022 obbligo di riscatto Chiesa a 40M
2023 obbligo di riscatto Locatelli fino a 38M
2023 obbligo di riscatto Kean a 28M


Tutti obblighi condizionati che non vanno subito a bilancio.. sicuro useranno la formula Chiesa anche per Vlahovic e Comisso che parla tanto si piegherà come al solito


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Purtroppo questa è colpa del clientelismo delle società italiane e dei procuratori nei loro confronti..
> 
> 2022 obbligo di riscatto Chiesa a 40M
> 2023 obbligo di riscatto Locatelli fino a 38M
> ...


si ma tanto i soldi li tiri fuori prima o dopo.
cambia niente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS (la prima a dare la notizia, giorni fa): ci siamo per Vlahovic alla Juventus. Operazione da circa 60 mln di euro
> 
> Sportitalia: Vlahovic alla Juve. Accordo trovato per 65-67 mln più bonus. Si riapre la pista Morata - Barcellona.
> 
> Ancora aggiornamenti da Sky su Vlahovic: la Juve sta per recapitare un'offerta da circa 70 mln, o 60 più 10 di bonus, alla Fiorentina per Vlahovic. Confermato, dunque, che i bianconeri vogliono chiudere l'acquisto dell'attaccante già a gennaio. Per Vlahovic pronto un quinquennale da 7 mln a stagione.


Operazione che sicuramente smuove gli equilibri del campionato, fanno un all in perché senza chiesa rischiavano di brutto di non andare in CL e per loro sarebbe stato traumatico.. Gli auguro un flop ma la vedo dura, questo è un giocatore che sposta punti eccome..


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Operazione che sicuramente smuove gli equilibri del campionato, fanno un all in perché senza chiesa rischiavano di brutto di non andare in CL e per loro sarebbe stato traumatico.. Gli auguro un flop ma la vedo dura, questo è un giocatore che sposta punti eccome..


Come vedi nel calcio si può spendere oggi 100 per riavere 200 e spendere 100 non vuol dire necessariamente buttare 100 mln nel cesso.

La juve sta facendo un all in tecnico ed economico.
L'alternativa quale sarebbe ?
Tagliare i costi e spendere quanto è possibile. Quello che facciamo noi.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma tanto i soldi li tiri fuori prima o dopo.
> cambia niente.


Per Chiesa assolutamente no.
Con l'infortunio non raggiunge le presenze per cui decade l'obbligo, per esempio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Come vedi nel calcio si può spendere oggi 100 per riavere 200 e spendere 100 non vuol dire necessariamente buttare 100 mln nel cesso.
> 
> La juve sta facendo un all in tecnico ed economico.
> L'alternativa quale sarebbe ?
> Tagliare i costi e spendere quanto è possibile. Quello che facciamo noi.


Ci sono condizioni di partenza diverse però, loro non si possono permettere di non entrare in CL, anche per i costi della rosa, noi si.. Quindi fanno sta operazione che comunque era in programma in estate.. Hanno poi perso per 7 mesi il loro top player.. Oh, sia chiaro, grande colpo e operazione da grande club.. Però ci sono tanti aspetti che lo permettono.. Società prone, intrallazzo coi procuratori, giocatori che vogliono andare là e disponibilità salariale.. Tutte cose che noi non abbiamo.. 
Purtroppo il 9 top serviva anche a noi, con nonno ibra e Giroud siamo patetici.. Se in estate arriva Belotti è da piangere


----------



## Giofa (25 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per Chiesa assolutamente no.
> Con l'infortunio non raggiunge le presenze per cui decade l'obbligo, per esempio.


E secondo te Commisso gli vende Vlahovic se questi gli fanno la carognata Chiesa? Io non credo


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS (la prima a dare la notizia, giorni fa): ci siamo per Vlahovic alla Juventus. Operazione da circa 60 mln di euro
> 
> Sportitalia: Vlahovic alla Juve. Accordo trovato per 65-67 mln più bonus. Si riapre la pista Morata - Barcellona.
> 
> Ancora aggiornamenti da Sky su Vlahovic: la Juve sta per recapitare un'offerta da circa 70 mln, o 60 più 10 di bonus, alla Fiorentina per Vlahovic. Confermato, dunque, che i bianconeri vogliono chiudere l'acquisto dell'attaccante già a gennaio. Per Vlahovic pronto un quinquennale da 7 mln a stagione.


Con Vlahovic al posto di Morata cambia tutto. Adesso sono una squadra temibile.

A livello economico hanno fatto poco. Morata era in prestito con diritto di riscatto a 60 milioni. In pratica fanno fuori lui per far posto a Vlahovic.

Bisogna ora vedere la formula. Sarà uno dei soliti prestiti con pagamento dilazionato a dopodomani.


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Gennaio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Purtroppo questa è colpa del clientelismo delle società italiane e dei procuratori nei loro confronti..
> 
> 2022 obbligo di riscatto Chiesa a 40M
> 2023 obbligo di riscatto Locatelli fino a 38M
> ...


Dovremmo farlo anche noi, dal 2024 gli introiti champions saliranno per tutti del 40% e dal 2026/2027 potresti avere il nuovo stadio. Non è che devi attendere il 2028 per iniziare a capire dove investire, puoi iniziare due anni prima con investimenti dilazionati


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> E secondo te Commisso gli vende Vlahovic se questi gli fanno la carognata Chiesa? Io non credo


Vedremo. La carognata la farebbero a giugno. A quel punto Vlahovic è a Torino da un pezzo... cosa potrebbe fare Commisso? Al limite un delle sue solite interviste.

I gobbi hanno da sempre uno strapotere assoluto in Italia e fanno e disfanno tutto come pare a loro.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS (la prima a dare la notizia, giorni fa): ci siamo per Vlahovic alla Juventus. Operazione da circa 60 mln di euro
> 
> Sportitalia: Vlahovic alla Juve. Accordo trovato per 65-67 mln più bonus. Si riapre la pista Morata - Barcellona.
> 
> Ancora aggiornamenti da Sky su Vlahovic: la Juve sta per recapitare un'offerta da circa 70 mln, o 60 più 10 di bonus, alla Fiorentina per Vlahovic. Confermato, dunque, che i bianconeri vogliono chiudere l'acquisto dell'attaccante già a gennaio. Per Vlahovic pronto un quinquennale da 7 mln a stagione.


E fu così che il nostro ciclo si chiuse ancora prima di cominciare... Scenderà l'Inter (forse) e risalirà la Juve. Noi nel limbo, sperando in un miracolo.


----------



## Manue (25 Gennaio 2022)

Quanto rosico, 
era il giocatore che serviva a noi per poter ambire a vincere.

Invece si preferisce Lazovic pur di non esporsi con il bilancio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per Chiesa assolutamente no.
> Con l'infortunio non raggiunge le presenze per cui decade l'obbligo, per esempio.


se non lo riscatteranno vorrà dire che han tirato fuori 20M per un prestito, non esattamente un colpaccio.
noi per 9M di prestito di higuain sembrava che avessimo mandato il milan in fallimento con una singola operazione.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ci sono condizioni di partenza diverse però, loro non si possono permettere di non entrare in CL, anche per i costi della rosa, noi si.. Quindi fanno sta operazione che comunque era in programma in estate.. Hanno poi perso per 7 mesi il loro top player.. Oh, sia chiaro, grande colpo e operazione da grande club.. Però ci sono tanti aspetti che lo permettono.. Società prone, intrallazzo coi procuratori, giocatori che vogliono andare là e disponibilità salariale.. Tutte cose che noi non abbiamo..
> Purtroppo il 9 top serviva anche a noi, con nonno ibra e Giroud siamo patetici.. Se in estate arriva Belotti è da piangere


Giroud è l'ennesima mossa per prendere tempo e perdere tempo.

Io l'ho bocciato fin da suo annuncio.
Metterà i suoi gol di testa.. se si crossa in area.


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ok allora con una punta puoi vanificare tutto il restonon importa che fanno letteralmente schifo in tutti gli altri reparti  ahh per quelli che parlano dei numeri della difesa.. c'è tutta la rosa li  se giocano aperti le prendono 3 Easy.. ma si ! adesso con il serbo smetteranno di fare la super mega provinciale.. si intenderanno a meraviglia.. e ovviamente annullano tutti i difetti che non sono riusciti ad aggiustare in questi 6 mesi.. ok
> 
> p.s. ultimo all in disperato...
> se va male c'è da ridere
> ...


Secondo me la tua analisi è esatta, ma è esatta con la loro attuale squadra. Nessuno gli impedisce di comprare centrocampisti forti in estate. 

La squadra forte la costruisci così, costruendola un pezzo alla volta. Come sta facendo il Milan che oggi è in alto in classifica perché ha metà squadra dignitosa. Prima Leao, poi Tomori, poi Maignan. 

Vlahovic per 6 mesi o un anno giocherà con Rabiotto e Arturo. Domani non si sa, questo è il problema


----------



## Giofa (25 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se non lo riscatteranno vorrà dire che han tirato fuori 20M per un prestito, non esattamente un colpaccio.
> noi per 9M di prestito di higuain sembrava che avessimo mandato il milan in fallimento con una singola operazione.



Oltre ai 20 di Morata. Io continuo a non credere a Vlahovic alla Juve, sarò un illuso lo so. Se così fosse colpaccio per loro, sarebbe però una fantastica toppa su una rosa con buchi evidenti. Hanno e continuano ad avere un centrocampo pessimo e una difesa che si regge su Chiellini. Se noi facciamo il nostro posso comprare chi vogliono ma sempre dietro ci devono arrivare


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se non lo riscatteranno vorrà dire che han tirato fuori 20M per un prestito, non esattamente un colpaccio.
> noi per 9M di prestito di higuain sembrava che avessimo mandato il milan in fallimento con una singola operazione.


Hanno pagato poco piu di 12 milioni per Chiesa, in due anni.
Non mi pare tanto per un Nazionale italiano valutato 60 quando lo hanno acquistato.

In teoria restano da pagare 40 di riscatto piu 10 di bonus (che non credo siano raggiunti). Ovviamente a giugno, restando un solo anno di contratto residuo a 5 milioni con la Fiorentina, inutile dire che i Gobbi prenderanno Commisso per il collo, non avendo lui nessuna scelta se non rivedere tutte le cifre al ribasso per non perdere il giocatore a zero (con Chiesa che non ne vorrà neanche sentire parlare di tornare a Firenze).

Poi boh magari si sono messi d'accordo in questi giorno, non lo so, ma lo scenario è questo. A Firenze i tifosi protestano ovunque da tanto tempo per questa cosa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Con Vlahovic al posto di Morata cambia tutto. Adesso sono una squadra temibile.
> 
> A livello economico hanno fatto poco. Morata era in prestito con diritto di riscatto a 60 milioni. In pratica fanno fuori lui per far posto a Vlahovic.
> 
> Bisogna ora vedere la formula. Sarà uno dei soliti prestiti con pagamento dilazionato a dopodomani.


a livello economico han fatto poco, insomma.....
questo gli costa 30M annui contro i 10 di morata.
che poi ci fosse un diritto a 60 o 150 poco cambia, non lo avrebbero mai riscattato.

se possono permetterselo o meno io non lo so non conosco i loro conti, tecnicamente erano già pericolosi prima, figriamoci adesso. ma poi si sa che loro fuori dai 4 non ci arrivano era inutile illudersi.
io non pensavo facessero mercato sinceramente. non così. ma non è che mi spaventano più di prima.
se ibra gioca e l'atalanta fa più di 75 punti siamo finiti.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Gennaio 2022)

vergognoso e noi andiamo in giro con due attaccanti da 80 anni in due


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Gennaio 2022)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Francamente Vlahovic ancora non mi convince, è vero che fa tanti gol, ma non sono così convinti dal punto di vista tecnico. La juve fa comunque un buon colpo, però 70 mln sono letteralmente esagerati. Ad oggi non li vale assolutamente, occhio che con De Ligt leggevo rosicamenti assurdi e poi sappiamo tutti com'è finita.


De Ligt veniva da un altro campionato, da una squadra che giocava in un certo modo. 
Vlahovic è già in Italia, in una squadra che gioca semplicemente per lui. 
E figurati se tra Cuadrado e Chiesa i palloni non gli arrivano. 

La speranza è che si riveli un Piatek. Anche lui già in Italia, poi al Milan partì fortissimo, con esperti di calcio che si spellarono le mani dopo il suo secondo gol al Napoli in coppa Italia. Poi sappiamo che fine ha fatto.


----------



## iceman. (25 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che rosicata, mamma mia.


Quello ci è rimasto.
Rosicare per gli acquisti e trofei altrui e gufare le altre.


----------



## darden (25 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Hanno pagato poco piu di 12 milioni per Chiesa, in due anni.
> Non mi pare tanto per un Nazionale italiano valutato 60 quando lo hanno acquistato.
> 
> In teoria restano da pagare 40 di riscatto piu 10 di bonus (che non credo siano raggiunti). Ovviamente a giugno, restando un solo anno di contratto residuo a 5 milioni con la Fiorentina, inutile dire che i Gobbi prenderanno Commisso per il collo, non avendo lui nessuna scelta se non rivedere tutte le cifre al ribasso per non perdere il giocatore a zero (con Chiesa che non ne vorrà neanche sentire parlare di tornare a Firenze).
> ...



Aggiungi che per Chiesa l'anno prossimo ovunque sarà non sarà un anno semplice. Per i giocatori come lui queste tipologie di infortuni non sono il massimo e ci vuole tanto tempo per recuperare (vedi Zaniolo).

Secondo me il giochino te ne torni alla fiorentina e recuperi con calma e poi te ne vieni a zero da noi, non lo vedo per niente poco plausibile


----------



## mil77 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Chissà a quanto vendono quel cesso di Morata.


a 0 non è mica loro è in prestito...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (25 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se non lo riscatteranno vorrà dire che han tirato fuori 20M per un prestito, non esattamente un colpaccio.
> noi per 9M di prestito di higuain sembrava che avessimo mandato il milan in fallimento con una singola operazione.


Vale anche per Morata


----------



## mil77 (25 Gennaio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma la cosa più inquietante è: allora i giocatori si riescono a vendere anche a scadenza?! Come mai il mulino bianco Ac Milan Non ci riesce?


In realtà lui non è scadenza immediata, il suo contratto scade nel 2023...


----------



## mil77 (25 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se non lo riscatteranno vorrà dire che han tirato fuori 20M per un prestito, non esattamente un colpaccio.
> noi per 9M di prestito di higuain sembrava che avessimo mandato il milan in fallimento con una singola operazione.


hanno speso 10 per il prestito....2 il primo anno 8 il secondo....è peggio Morata per cui hanno speso 20 milioni x due anni.


----------



## iceman. (25 Gennaio 2022)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> E fu così che il nostro ciclo si chiuse ancora prima di cominciare... Scenderà l'Inter (forse) e risalirà la Juve. Noi nel limbo, sperando in un miracolo.


Piace anche al nostro mega direttore questa situazione, mi ricordo quando disse che per il Milan non vincere per diversi anni e poi fare un balzo dove nessuno arriva è quasi la prassi. Questo balzo, quando e se arriverà, non lo vedrò perché sarò morto e sepolto e ho 29 anni. Lo facevo più competitivo a Maldini dirigente; è in tutto e per tutto il Galliani che ci ha lasciato con 25 anni di meno. Gli slogan sono molto simili "non arriva nessuno se non esce nessuno" "siamo a posto così" >>>>>"non è più il Milan di Berlusconi" "non necessariamente deve arrivare qualcuno" "x è affidabile e y torna presto".

Tutto molto bello, se non gli affiancano un altro dirigente la vedo molto male.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che rosicata, mamma mia.


Eh si carissimo. Brutta cosa da digerire.

A me quello che preoccupa è che adesso sono competitivi seriamente per la Champions e una tra noi Atalanta e Napoli dovrà fare posto.

Guardiamo avanti ma il rischio di un altro finale di stagione di sofferenza ora è proprio concreto.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Gennaio 2022)

non mi stupirei se gli ovini avessero fatto la seguente minaccia:

Ci date Vlahovic, o vi rispediamo Chiesa, rotto, senza darvi nemmeno i 40 milioni per lui


----------



## ILMAGO (25 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Eh si carissimo. Brutta cosa da digerire.
> 
> A me quello che preoccupa è che adesso sono competitivi seriamente per la Champions e una tra noi Atalanta e Napoli dovrà fare posto.
> 
> Guardiamo avanti ma il rischio di un altro finale di stagione di sofferenza ora è proprio concreto.


Esatto. A parte tutto è questo, con Vlahovic cambiano gli equilibri e Juve e Inter sono già nelle top 4.
Il napoli, con i rientranti osimhen koulibaly e anguissa non lo
Vedo fuori, al completo ne han persi pochi di punti.

Restiamo noi e l’Atalanta, ma con lo storico del nostro girone di ritorno in netto calo contro il loro storico girone di ritorno da record di punti.

È in forte fortissimo rischio la champions, e se non ci si va sono cavoli amari, amarissimi a giugno sul mercato.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS (la prima a dare la notizia, giorni fa): ci siamo per Vlahovic alla Juventus. Operazione da circa 60 mln di euro
> 
> Sportitalia: Vlahovic alla Juve. Accordo trovato per 65-67 mln più bonus. Si riapre la pista Morata - Barcellona.
> 
> Ancora aggiornamenti da Sky su Vlahovic: la Juve sta per recapitare un'offerta da circa 70 mln, o 60 più 10 di bonus, alla Fiorentina per Vlahovic. Confermato, dunque, che i bianconeri vogliono chiudere l'acquisto dell'attaccante già a gennaio. Per Vlahovic pronto un quinquennale da 7 mln a stagione.


E con questa mossa , anzi col nostro immobilismo e amore per il centesimo , ci giochiamo pure il quarto posto.


----------



## Miro (25 Gennaio 2022)

La butto lì: ma un Morata da noi? non mi esalta ma come tipo di giocatore è forse uno dei più funzionali per il nostro gioco.


----------



## Solo (25 Gennaio 2022)

Certo che pure il Farça che gli toglie dai piedi quel pacco di Morata... Maledetti pure loro.


----------



## Gamma (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS (la prima a dare la notizia, giorni fa): ci siamo per Vlahovic alla Juventus. Operazione da circa 60 mln di euro
> 
> Sportitalia: Vlahovic alla Juve. Accordo trovato per 65-67 mln più bonus. Si riapre la pista Morata - Barcellona.
> 
> Ancora aggiornamenti da Sky su Vlahovic: la Juve sta per recapitare un'offerta da circa 70 mln, o 60 più 10 di bonus, alla Fiorentina per Vlahovic. Confermato, dunque, che i bianconeri vogliono chiudere l'acquisto dell'attaccante già a gennaio. Per Vlahovic pronto un quinquennale da 7 mln a stagione.



La notizia peggiore che si potesse ricevere.
Il punto debole della Juve quest'anno(oltre al centrocampo) era proprio la punta, con un Morata discontinuo e poco incisivo, e Kean che ha molti limiti.
Hanno praticamente chiuso la punta più in forma del campionato, giovanissima oltretutto.

Mi accodo al rosicamento generale.


----------



## iceman. (25 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Esatto. A parte tutto è questo, con Vlahovic cambiano gli equilibri e Juve e Inter sono già nelle top 4.
> Il napoli, con i rientranti osimhen koulibaly e anguissa non lo
> Vedo fuori, al completo ne han persi pochi di punti.
> 
> ...


Mah se devono essere usati per riscattare bakayoko meglio non andarci a sto punto visto che sarebbero capacissimi di spacciarlo come top player con esperienza.


----------



## danjr (25 Gennaio 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> La butto lì: ma un Morata da noi? non mi esalta ma come tipo di giocatore è forse uno dei più funzionali per il nostro gioco.


A me piacerebbe come giocatore


----------



## iceman. (25 Gennaio 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> La butto lì: ma un Morata da noi? non mi esalta ma come tipo di giocatore è forse uno dei più funzionali per il nostro gioco.


Morata è il Belotti spagnolo


----------



## pazzomania (25 Gennaio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Certo che pure il Farça che gli toglie dai piedi quel pacco di Morata... Maledetti pure loro.


E' incredibile come caschino sempre in piedi.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Hanno pagato poco piu di 12 milioni per Chiesa, in due anni.
> Non mi pare tanto per un Nazionale italiano valutato 60 quando lo hanno acquistato.
> 
> In teoria restano da pagare 40 di riscatto piu 10 di bonus (che non credo siano raggiunti). Ovviamente a giugno, restando un solo anno di contratto residuo a 5 milioni con la Fiorentina, inutile dire che i Gobbi prenderanno Commisso per il collo, non avendo lui nessuna scelta se non rivedere tutte le cifre al ribasso per non perdere il giocatore a zero (con Chiesa che non ne vorrà neanche sentire parlare di tornare a Firenze).
> ...


La Juve ha pagato 10 milioni già per chiesa e l’obbligo è legato ad obiettivi sportivi e non presenze. I bonus non so se vengano raggiunti o meno.
Morata è in prestito per 20 milioni per 2 anni e riscatto a 35. Quei soldi meglio darli per vlahovic


----------



## JoKeR (25 Gennaio 2022)

Addio anche al quarto posto ahahha
Il miglior Milan degli ultimi 10 anni non riesce a qualificarsi in Cl se non per il rotto della cuffia.
Solo investendo crei sostenibilità. Così crei solo lacune e mostri.


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS (la prima a dare la notizia, giorni fa): ci siamo per Vlahovic alla Juventus. Operazione da circa 60 mln di euro
> 
> Sportitalia: Vlahovic alla Juve. Accordo trovato per 65-67 mln più bonus. Si riapre la pista Morata - Barcellona.
> 
> Ancora aggiornamenti da Sky su Vlahovic: la Juve sta per recapitare un'offerta da circa 70 mln, o 60 più 10 di bonus, alla Fiorentina per Vlahovic. Confermato, dunque, che i bianconeri vogliono chiudere l'acquisto dell'attaccante già a gennaio. Per Vlahovic pronto un quinquennale da 7 mln a stagione.


Sarebbe la conferma di come alla fine il mondo del calcio e le sue regole siano una farsa assoluta ormai... che poi Firenze ceda per la terza volta in 5 anni il suo best player ai gobbi sarebbe a dir poco fantozziano.


----------



## -Lionard- (25 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Esatto. A parte tutto è questo, con Vlahovic cambiano gli equilibri e Juve e Inter sono già nelle top 4.
> Il napoli, con i rientranti osimhen koulibaly e anguissa non lo
> Vedo fuori, al completo ne han persi pochi di punti.
> 
> ...


Anche senza Vlahovic avremmo comunque rischiato perchè Allegri ormai ha trovato la quadratura del cerchio e con soli 7 punti di differenza e trasferte in casa di Inter, Napoli, Lazio e Sassuolo sarebbe stato difficile pensare di non finire invischiati in una lotta punto a punto. Lo sa bene anche Pioli che, pur con il suo stile, ha polemizzato in modo PALESE contro le scelte societarie dicendo che se non si vince con l'Inter si rischierà pure il posto in Champions per il contraccolpo psicologico ("sarà una ripetizione della scorsa stagione"). 

Adesso con Vlahovic dai gobbi è veramente dura e se non amassi troppo questi colori sarei quasi contento se questa proprietà si prendesse una bella legnata sui denti perchè per risparmiare sul centesimo si rischia di far naufragare il tanto decantato progetto faticosamente costruito in 2 anni.


----------



## uolfetto (25 Gennaio 2022)

Può andare solo alla Juve, li stanno strozzando da tempo non è una cosa nata ieri. Squadre inglesi hanno offerto per Vlahovic ma lui e i procuratori nemmeno sono andati a sentire perché già in accordo con la Juve oppure rimane a Firenze senza rinnovare. E la fiorentina strozzata in mezzo che altrimenti lo perde a zero. Non a caso la fiorentina ha fatto già mercato a gennaio, mica coi soldi del monopoli come pensano alcuni. Andrà alla Juve e lo farà a condizioni di favore come praticamente ogni giocatore buono che esce dalla fiorentina.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Hanno pagato poco piu di 12 milioni per Chiesa, in due anni.
> Non mi pare tanto per un Nazionale italiano valutato 60 quando lo hanno acquistato.
> 
> In teoria restano da pagare 40 di riscatto piu 10 di bonus (che non credo siano raggiunti). Ovviamente a giugno, restando un solo anno di contratto residuo a 5 milioni con la Fiorentina, inutile dire che i Gobbi prenderanno Commisso per il collo, non avendo lui nessuna scelta se non rivedere tutte le cifre al ribasso per non perdere il giocatore a zero (con Chiesa che non ne vorrà neanche sentire parlare di tornare a Firenze).
> ...


hai ragione pensavo fossero 10+10.
a questo punto si sono pochi, avevano detto che era praticamente un obbligo comunque, se non lo è ovviamente il mio discorso che prima o poi li devi tirare fuori decade e ha sbagliato la fiorentina. sul resto di perderlo a zero credo abbia rinnovato chiesa quindi non c'è questa possibilità.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quello ci è rimasto.
> Rosicare per gli acquisti e trofei altrui e gufare le altre.


sto incazzato nero.


----------



## JoKeR (25 Gennaio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Anche senza Vlahovic avremmo comunque rischiato perchè Allegri ormai ha trovato la quadratura del cerchio e con soli 7 punti di differenza e trasferte in casa di Inter, Napoli, Lazio e Sassuolo sarebbe stato difficile pensare di non finire invischiati in una lotta punto a punto. Lo sa bene anche Pioli che, pur con il suo stile, ha polemizzato in modo PALESE contro le scelte societarie dicendo che se non si vince con l'Inter si rischierà pure il posto in Champions per il contraccolpo psicologico ("sarà una ripetizione della scorsa stagione").
> 
> Adesso con Vlahovic dai gobbi è veramente dura e se non amassi troppo questi colori sarei quasi contento se questa proprietà si prendesse una bella legnata sui denti perchè per risparmiare sul centesimo si rischia di far naufragare il tanto decantato progetto faticosamente costruito in 2 anni.


Pioli ha chiaramente detto che sarà la fotocopia della scorsa stagione.
Fino a una settimana fa parlava di scudetto, ora anche lui ha capito che così non si può fare.
Non si può giocare senza i centrali titolari, con i due cc titolari o pseudo titolari via un mese in Africa o senza rinnovo, con un attacco da geriatria.
Pioli era affranto dopo domenica, Allegri rideva: siamo rimasti a -7.
Quello è un figlio di *******, la vittoria dell’Olimpico li ha tenuti in vita insieme alla nostra sconfitta in casa, pilotata, con lo Spezia.
Ho il vomito.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> GDS (la prima a dare la notizia, giorni fa): ci siamo per Vlahovic alla Juventus. Operazione da circa 60 mln di euro
> 
> Sportitalia: Vlahovic alla Juve. Accordo trovato per 65-67 mln più bonus. Si riapre la pista Morata - Barcellona.
> 
> Ancora aggiornamenti da Sky su Vlahovic: la Juve sta per recapitare un'offerta da circa 70 mln, o 60 più 10 di bonus, alla Fiorentina per Vlahovic. Confermato, dunque, che i bianconeri vogliono chiudere l'acquisto dell'attaccante già a gennaio. Per Vlahovic pronto un quinquennale da 7 mln a stagione.


Uno schiaffo veramente fortissimo a tutti noi, questi adesso entrano prepotentemente in corsa quarto posto e direi che quelli che rischiano più di tutti siamo noi. Veramente assurdo come noi ci siamo seduti immediatamente sugli allori dopo un quarto posto (avessi detto triplete... ) mentre le squadre che hanno dominato il campionato negli ultimi 11 anni continuano a sgomitare ed investire. Unica consolazione: spero che questo metta fine alle filippiche sul forum riguardo sostenibilità, virtuosismo, debiti e fallimenti. Non se ne può più ragazzi, non dopo notizie come questa. 
E se dovessimo fallire il quarto posto non oso immaginare cosa succederebbe...


----------



## gabri65 (25 Gennaio 2022)

1)
Chissà il berciante e degradato tifoso viola come si contorcerà. Odio eterno e poi sono i loro servi prediletti. Che idiota di popolo siamo, proprio ******* dentro.

2)
Questi prendono Vlahovic, noi risponderemo con un'altro video social con le fiamme. Se poi la musica in sottofondo è un rap e le sequenze si concludono con un messaggio sulla salute del pianeta e l'invito ad usare le mascherine, sarebbe veramente perfetto.


----------



## Davidoff (25 Gennaio 2022)

Ac Milan, lo prendiamo in c*lo dal 2012. Incredibile come siamo assolutamente incapaci di essere competitivi e di fare le cose come Cristo comanda, con una proprietà meno rabbina e più ambiziosa avremmo potuto ammazzare il campionato, invece stiamo fermi a guardare i cugini e i ladri che, pur tra debiti e problemi di bilancio, investono per essere sempre più competitivi. Andatevene tutti a fa***lo, Elliott, dirigenza, allenatore, buoni solo a predicare pace, ammore e sostenibilità mentre gli altri pensano a vincere. Rivedremo un trofeo tra 20 anni se va bene, assurdo. Non avrei mai pensato di potermi avvelenare così con il Milan, siamo una barzelletta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Eh si carissimo. Brutta cosa da digerire.
> 
> A me quello che preoccupa è che adesso sono competitivi seriamente per la Champions e una tra noi Atalanta e Napoli dovrà fare posto.
> 
> Guardiamo avanti ma il rischio di un altro finale di stagione di sofferenza ora è proprio concreto.


La mia più grossa frustrazione è che ci vorrebbe "poco". 

Una punta e un trequartista e sei veramente competitivo, non chiedo Vlahovic da 70 milioni ma cavolo daiii...


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> 1)
> Chissà il berciante e degradato tifoso viola come si contorcerà. Odio eterno e poi sono i loro servi prediletti. Che idiota di popolo siamo, proprio ******* dentro.
> 
> 2)
> Questi prendono Vlahovic, noi risponderemo con un'altro video social con le fiamme. Se poi la musica in sottofondo è un rap e le sequenze si concludono con un messaggio sulla salute del pianeta e l'invito ad usare le mascherine, sarebbe veramente perfetto.


Sul punto 1: siamo noi tifosi ad avere odio verso gli altri tifosi. Società e presidenti se ne fregano, fanno affari come è giusto che sia


----------



## -Lionard- (25 Gennaio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Pioli ha chiaramente detto che sarà la fotocopia della scorsa stagione.
> Fino a una settimana fa parlava di scudetto, ora anche lui ha capito che così non si può fare.
> Non si può giocare senza i centrali titolari, con i due cc titolari o pseudo titolari via un mese in Africa o senza rinnovo, con un attacco da geriatria.
> Pioli era affranto dopo domenica, Allegri rideva: siamo rimasti a -7.
> ...


Pioli secondo me si sta rompendo le scatole (per essere galanti) di alcune gestioni societarie scellerate, dagli arbitri("siamo stati signori ma non è stato facile gestire il gruppo in settimana perchè certe cose lasciano il segno") fino ad arrivare al mercato inesistente (non ricordo un Milan con 0 acquisti a gennaio, manco nei tempi bui del Giannino quando almeno si provava a prendere Destro per andare in Europa League). Lui ha il polso della situazione e sa bene che se togli il sogno scudetto a questi ragazzi che ci credevano davvero poi rischi pesantemente perchè le altre dietro sono tutte lì. Quello di Pioli è un "grido di dolore" che chi mastica di calcio dovrebbe capire. Quindi finirà inascoltato. 

Ed hai ragione su Roma-Juve e Milan-Spezia. Da +13 a +7 il passo è stato breve e rischia di essere decisivo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Secondo me la tua analisi è esatta, ma è esatta con la loro attuale squadra. Nessuno gli impedisce di comprare centrocampisti forti in estate.
> 
> La squadra forte la costruisci così, costruendola un pezzo alla volta. Come sta facendo il Milan che oggi è in alto in classifica perché ha metà squadra dignitosa. Prima Leao, poi Tomori, poi Maignan.
> 
> Vlahovic per 6 mesi o un anno giocherà con Rabiotto e Arturo. Domani non si sa, questo è il problema


Dobbiamo sperare che il colpo Locatelli sia il loro livello massimo.. Se vanno vlaovich ora in teoria in estate non avranno grandi margini salvo cessioni remunerative (ma di chi?)


----------



## koti (25 Gennaio 2022)

Morata loro lo schifano tanto ma rispetto ai nostri attaccanti è Batistuta, un tentativo lo farei.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Gennaio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Addio anche al quarto posto ahahha
> Il miglior Milan degli ultimi 10 anni non riesce a qualificarsi in Cl se non per il rotto della cuffia.
> Solo investendo crei sostenibilità. Così crei solo lacune e mostri.


E non entrare nelle prime 4 nel campionato del Burkina Faso la dice lunga,molto lunga.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sul punto 1: siamo noi tifosi ad avere odio verso gli altri tifosi. Società e presidenti se ne fregano, fanno affari come è giusto che sia



E noi (l'AC Milan 1899) li sappiamo fare bene, eh.

La nostra proprietà ha comprato altre azioni di Twitta, gli affari sanno farli più che bene.


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Gennaio 2022)

Mi viene il mal di stomaco, una stagione più storta di questa fatico a ricordarla... ci rubano 4 punti tra Napoli e Spezia, mezza squadra titolare rotta nel bel mezzo degli scontri che decidono lo scudo, gli sfigati di cugini che vincono 3 partite di fila all'ultimo minuto ...gobbi morti e sepolti che si fan resuscitare da quel pirla di Mourinho, le cose stanno andando nel peggiore dei modi in tutti i sensi, scenario che era inimmaginabile a novembre.. sono avvilito.

Abbiamo lavorato benissimo a mio avviso per 2 anni, adesso con i conti drasticamente migliorati era il momento di rischiare un minimo ma niente, zero ambizioni.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Mi viene il mal di stomaco, una stagione più storta di questa fatico a ricordarla... ci rubano 4 punti tra Napoli e Spezia, mezza squadra titolare rotta nel bel mezzo degli scontri che decidono lo scudo, gli sfigati di cugini che vincono 3 partite di fila all'ultimo minuto ...gobbi morti e sepolti che si fan resuscitare da quel pirla di Mourinho, le cose stanno andando nel peggiore dei modi in tutti i sensi, scenario che era inimmaginabile a novembre.. sono avvilito.
> 
> Abbiamo lavorato benissimo a mio avviso per 2 anni, adesso con i conti drasticamente migliorati era il momento di rischiare un minimo ma niente, zero ambizioni.


Inimmaginabile a novembre forse per te,i miei post parlano chiaro già in quel periodo.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Inimmaginabile a novembre forse per te,i miei post parlano chiaro già in quel periodo.



Vorrai dire gennaio '21, la sonora sentenza che la lotta per lo scudetto la si fa prendendo al massimo Mangiaciuchi.


----------



## carlocarlo (25 Gennaio 2022)

cmq quando tiri zero volte in porta contro il milan, la punta non è il tuo problema.

a noi invece cambierebbe tutta la vita


----------



## mark (25 Gennaio 2022)

Questa cosa mi fa inca**are in una maniera allucinante. Sti scappati di casa hanno 210 milioni di passivo, fanno costantemente falso in bilancio altrimenti sarebbero falliti e possono spendere 70 milioni per un attaccante, mentre noi andiamo a elemosinare 2 milioni per qualsiasi giocatore.
Va bene la programmazione, ma se hai un'opportunità e non la cogli vuol dire essere dei co*lioni. Vlahovic è esattamente quello che serve a noi.


----------



## JoKeR (25 Gennaio 2022)

La sostenibilità ahahha
La gazzetta gode come una matta in sti giorni con i suoi servizi segreti su Vlahovic.. ma delle plusvalenze e di Suarez nessuno ha già più memoria.. assurdo


----------



## marcus1577 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Tutti sono colpevoli dalla proprieta alla dirigenza e allenatore .
Farsi andare bene questa situazione da accattoni morti di fame .
Cioè a firenze striscioni contro vlahovic uomo di m.. e porta 70 milioni.
Da noi vanno via a 0 e sono applausi ole e titolarissimi fino a scadenza .
Secondo me ci prendono per il culo o siamo masochisti.
Qui abbiamo anche tifosi con la calcolatrice in mano...ma cosa calcolate se non si vende e acquista nessuno.
Poveri ignoranti


----------



## Milanlove (25 Gennaio 2022)

secondo me, sarà il De Ligt dell'attacco. Cartellino e ingaggio allucinanti, rendimento in campo normalissimo.


----------



## marcus1577 (25 Gennaio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Pioli secondo me si sta rompendo le scatole (per essere galanti) di alcune gestioni societarie scellerate, dagli arbitri("siamo stati signori ma non è stato facile gestire il gruppo in settimana perchè certe cose lasciano il segno") fino ad arrivare al mercato inesistente (non ricordo un Milan con 0 acquisti a gennaio, manco nei tempi bui del Giannino quando almeno si provava a prendere Destro per andare in Europa League). Lui ha il polso della situazione e sa bene che se togli il sogno scudetto a questi ragazzi che ci credevano davvero poi rischi pesantemente perchè le altre dietro sono tutte lì. Quello di Pioli è un "grido di dolore" che chi mastica di calcio dovrebbe capire. Quindi finirà inascoltato.
> 
> Ed hai ragione su Roma-Juve e Milan-Spezia. Da +13 a +7 il passo è stato breve e rischia di essere decisivo.


Pioli è un aziendalista lecchino...
Se non allenasse il milan sarebbe a chievo con tutto il rispetto per il chievo..


----------



## Marilson (25 Gennaio 2022)

mark ha scritto:


> Questa cosa mi fa inca**are in una maniera allucinante. Sti scappati di casa hanno 210 milioni di passivo, fanno costantemente falso in bilancio altrimenti sarebbero falliti e possono spendere 70 milioni per un attaccante, mentre noi andiamo a elemosinare 2 milioni per qualsiasi giocatore.
> Va bene la programmazione, ma se hai un'opportunità e non la cogli vuol dire essere dei co*lioni. Vlahovic è esattamente quello che serve a noi.



70 alla fiorentina, ingaggio lordo di Vlahovic per 5 anni e' altri 70 milioni, piu' i "famosi" 25 milioni di commissione all'agente. Affare da 140-165 milioni di euro. Cifre stellari.


----------



## EmmePi (25 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a me fa più incavolare questo...... che c'è gente che continua a spippettarsi per *i brocchi che ci dirigono*.
> 
> lo sapevo che non ci avrebbero perso niente l'ho scritto anche 2 giorni fa a qualcuno che diceva che sarebbe andato a zero perchè il coltello ce l'ha il giocatore.
> il giocatore non è un cacchio se la società ti tribuna.



Come puoi demonizzare chi ci dirige (tecnicamente) se non hanno a corredo un portafoglio???
Per le risorse messe a disposizione Maldini e co. hanno fatto miracoli: Theo - Tomori - Bennacer - Leao - Kalulu - Maignan - Tonali -Saelemaekers.

Un pò più di onestà intellettuale non sarebbe sgradita. Paolino con un portafoglio gonfio ci darebbe una squadra da vittoria in CL.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Gennaio 2022)

koti ha scritto:


> Morata loro lo schifano tanto ma rispetto ai nostri attaccanti è Batistuta, un tentativo lo farei.


Io francamente mi pento di aver dato via André Silva. È un attaccante che oggi ci avrebbe fatto molto comodo.


----------



## mark (25 Gennaio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> 70 alla fiorentina, ingaggio lordo di Vlahovic per 5 anni e' altri 70 milioni, piu' i "famosi" 25 milioni di commissione all'agente. Affare da 140-165 milioni di euro. Cifre stellari.


Come facciano a permetterselo non si sa. Ok che sono una mafia, ma stiamo parlando comunque di un'azienda quotata in borsa.


----------



## marcus1577 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> 70 alla fiorentina, ingaggio lordo di Vlahovic per 5 anni e' altri 70 milioni, piu' i "famosi" 25 milioni di commissione all'agente. Affare da 140-165 milioni di euro. Cifre stellari.


Se penso che con 70 milioni abbiamo preso paqueta e piatek mi vengo i brividi


----------



## marcus1577 (25 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io francamente mi pento di aver dato via André Silva. È un attaccante che oggi ci avrebbe fatto molto comodo.


Svenduto direi per non pagare rebic.
Morti di fame


----------



## JoKeR (25 Gennaio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Tutti sono colpevoli dalla proprieta alla dirigenza e allenatore .
> Farsi andare bene questa situazione da accattoni morti di fame .
> Cioè a firenze striscioni contro vlahovic uomo di m.. e porta 70 milioni.
> Da noi vanno via a 0 e sono applausi ole e titolarissimi fino a scadenza .
> ...


Eh ma come si poteva fare diversamente?? -pluricit.

solo noi perdiamo 4 asset a 0 in dodici mesi.
4!!
E ne sostituiamo, ad oggi, 1 su 4.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> 70 alla fiorentina, ingaggio lordo di Vlahovic per 5 anni e' altri 70 milioni, piu' i "famosi" 25 milioni di commissione all'agente. Affare da 140-165 milioni di euro. Cifre stellari.



Chiediti come mai Alfa Romeo e Lancia distrutte, e Fiat fagocitata dai francesi. Tra un po' tocca alla Ferrari.

Negli anni 70/80 potevamo, se avessimo voluto, fare manbassa del mercato automobilistico europeo. Quando la Audi faceva due auto in croce, inguardabili anche per un comune impiegato, noi facevamo macchine iconiche. Le macchine più belle del mondo abbiamo fatto, gente, e guarda te che fine.


----------



## EmmePi (25 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> *Giroud *è l'ennesima mossa per prendere tempo e perdere tempo.
> 
> Io l'ho bocciato fin da suo annuncio.
> Metterà i suoi gol di testa.. se si crossa in area.



Il nostro centravanti di *sponda*mento.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Gennaio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Pioli è un aziendalista lecchino...
> Se non allenasse il milan sarebbe a chievo con tutto il rispetto per il chievo..


L'ho scritto giusto stamattina nel topic dedicato a lui.


----------



## JoKeR (25 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> L'ho scritto giusto stamattina nel topic dedicato a lui.


Pioli dopo la Juve era incazzato nero e ha capito che manco quarti arriviamo, tanto è vero che ha tolto Leao per evitare di perderla.
Non ce la faccio più… sto crollando.. a prescindere dal valore di Vlahovic o di Gosens o di Pinco Pallino, il mio fegato non regge più.
Come direbbe Suma (personaggio che non mi piace): “ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti”.
Pensaci tu amico mio, in onore di Marco.. a farti sentire ancora..


----------



## EmmePi (25 Gennaio 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> La butto lì: ma un Morata da noi? non mi esalta ma come tipo di giocatore è forse uno dei più funzionali per il nostro gioco.


Buttala altrove.................


----------



## EmmePi (25 Gennaio 2022)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Anche senza Vlahovic avremmo comunque rischiato perchè Allegri ormai ha trovato la quadratura del cerchio e con soli 7 punti di differenza e trasferte in casa di Inter, Napoli, Lazio e Sassuolo sarebbe stato difficile pensare di non finire invischiati in una lotta punto a punto. Lo sa bene anche Pioli che, pur con il suo stile, ha polemizzato in modo PALESE contro le scelte societarie dicendo che se non si vince con l'Inter si rischierà pure il posto in Champions per il contraccolpo psicologico ("sarà una ripetizione della scorsa stagione").
> 
> Adesso con Vlahovic dai gobbi è veramente dura e se non amassi troppo questi colori sarei quasi contento se questa proprietà si prendesse una bella legnata sui denti perchè per risparmiare sul centesimo si rischia di far naufragare il tanto decantato progetto faticosamente costruito in 2 anni.


E' come nell'ultimo anno di Gattuso, per non prendere subito a gennaio Ibra non ci qualificammo in CL!


----------



## Miro (25 Gennaio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Buttala altrove.................


Non mi piace nemmeno a me, ma è uno che anche in annate disatrose ti garantisce 15-20 gol. Da noi tutto l'attacco messo assieme non arriva a quelle cifre.


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Gennaio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Pioli dopo la Juve era incazzato nero e ha capito che manco quarti arriviamo, tanto è vero che ha tolto Leao per evitare di perderla.
> Non ce la faccio più… sto crollando.. a prescindere dal valore di Vlahovic o di Gosens o di Pinco Pallino, il mio fegato non regge più.
> Come direbbe Suma (personaggio che non mi piace): “ciao a tutti ciao a tutti ciao a tutti”.
> Pensaci tu amico mio, in onore di Marco.. a farti sentire ancora..


Pioli recita una parte Joker,a lui va benissimo vivacchiare,dove potrebbe allenare oltre al Milan?Parliamoci chiaro.Io sarei anche stufo di battagliare,anche perché spesso mi scontro con gente che comunque tifa Milan e di certo non gode in questa situazione,ma non posso continuare ogni giorno se uno gli occhi non li vuole aprire.Io mi creo delle alternative perché comunque assistere alle partite conoscendo il copione non mi va più,infatti domenica sera ero a cena e non ho visto(volutamente)la partita,la prima volta che giocheremo di giorno mi organizzo(volutamente)un'escursione,forse vedrò il derby ma non è così scontato,prova a fare altrettanto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Sto colpo davvero non me lo aspettavo e sposta tanto.. Pensavo che avrebbero operato in estate e quindi quest'anno erano out, rischiamo grosso ora se la situazione rimane questa


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> hai ragione pensavo fossero 10+10.
> a questo punto si sono pochi, avevano detto che era praticamente un obbligo comunque, se non lo è ovviamente il mio discorso che prima o poi li devi tirare fuori decade e ha sbagliato la fiorentina. sul resto di perderlo a zero credo abbia rinnovato chiesa quindi non c'è questa possibilità.


Invece c'è. Chiesa ha firmato un contratto con la Fiorentina per poter andare poi in prestito e quel contratto scade a giugno 2023.
Quindi in estate sarà ad un anno dalla scadenza.
Insomma, quale sia lo scenario di capisce no? I gobbi hanno messo in piedi una fregatura bella e buona.


----------



## JoKeR (25 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Pioli recita una parte Joker,a lui va benissimo vivacchiare,dove potrebbe allenare oltre al Milan?Parliamoci chiaro.Io sarei anche stufo di battagliare,anche perché spesso mi scontro con gente che comunque tifa Milan e di certo non gode in questa situazione,ma non posso continuare ogni giorno se uno gli occhi non li vuole aprire.Io mi creo delle alternative perché comunque assistere alle partite conoscendo il copione non mi va più,infatti domenica sera ero a cena e non ho visto(volutamente)la partita,la prima volta che giocheremo di giorno mi organizzo(volutamente)un'escursione,forse vedrò il derby ma non è così scontato,prova a fare altrettanto.


Domenica sono stato sulla neve al Corno alle scale e quando sono rientrato mi sono addormentato alle 21..
Si devo evitare di seguire, sto fisicamente male..


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Gennaio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Domenica sono stato sulla neve al Corno alle scale e quando sono rientrato mi sono addormentato alle 21..
> Si devo evitare di seguire, sto fisicamente male..


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> La Juve ha pagato 10 milioni già per chiesa e l’obbligo è legato ad obiettivi sportivi e non presenze. I bonus non so se vengano raggiunti o meno.
> Morata è in prestito per 20 milioni per 2 anni e riscatto a 35. Quei soldi meglio darli per vlahovic


Una delle clausole di Chiesa è che giochi il 60% delle partite per almeno 30 minuti.

Riguardo a Morata, certo è stata fatta questa valutazione. Vlahovic poi dovrebbe prendere meno di stipendio, pure.
Non so la questione commissioni perchè l'agente di Vlahovic chiedeva 20 milioni. Non so come si sono messi d'accordo.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E noi (l'AC Milan 1899) li sappiamo fare bene, eh.
> 
> La nostra proprietà ha comprato altre azioni di Twitta, gli affari sanno farli più che bene.


Questo non lo so.
Ma il calcio romantico non esiste e lo sai bene


----------



## EmmePi (25 Gennaio 2022)

Miro ha scritto:


> Non mi piace nemmeno a me, ma è uno che anche in annate disatrose ti garantisce 15-20 gol. Da noi tutto l'attacco messo assieme non arriva a quelle cifre.



E secondo te vale i soldi che chiedono? Un altro prestito non penso che lo diano.
Allora meglio cercare il prestito di Aubameyang per sei mesi e non lo riscatti.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Gennaio 2022)

Qua non si tratta di programmazione e nemmeno di capacità o lungimiranza, qua si tratta che se entrano 10 mln bisogna campare con quei 10 mln.
C'è poco da fare.

In troppi hanno fatto ironia sui mln che abbiamo perso per la chiusura degli stadi in questo gennaio con scaroni quasi in lacrime ma non è da escludere che questa mossa ci è costata un rinforzo sul mercato.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La mia più grossa frustrazione è che ci vorrebbe "poco".
> 
> Una punta e un trequartista e sei veramente competitivo, non chiedo Vlahovic da 70 milioni ma cavolo daiii...


Ci vuole poco in un senso e nell'altro.

Intendo che ci vorrebbe poco per lottare forte per lo scudetto, ma ci vuole anche poco a farsi risucchiare nella lotta champions se la Juve recupera terreno.

Io dopo questo acquisto di Vlahovic non sono per niente tranquillo, nonostante ritenga ancora possibile (seppure improbabile) poter riprendere l'Inter. La lotta per il quarto posto sarà all'ultimo sangue, punto a punto, con una quota altissima come l'anno scorso.


----------



## Miro (25 Gennaio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> E secondo te vale i soldi che chiedono? Un altro prestito non penso che lo diano.
> Allora meglio cercare il prestito di Aubameyang per sei mesi e non lo riscatti.


Ma assolutamente no! però in prestito con riscatto a massimo 20 milioni non mi farebbe schifo.


----------



## EmmePi (25 Gennaio 2022)

Per non vedere Vlahovic alla Juve l'unica nostra speranza è *l'infame *N.2 (o N. 1-bis se preferite), Leonardo che si svegli e pensando all'addio di Mbappè giri le sue attenzioni, una volta tanto non sui campioni del Milan, ma sul gioiello viola.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Una delle clausole di Chiesa è che giochi il 60% delle partite per almeno 30 minuti.
> 
> Riguardo a Morata, certo è stata fatta questa valutazione. Vlahovic poi dovrebbe prendere meno di stipendio, pure.
> Non so la questione commissioni perchè l'agente di Vlahovic chiedeva 20 milioni. Non so come si sono messi d'accordo.


Sta cosa di chiesa non so dove tu l’abbia letta, non l’ho mai sentita.
Il comunicato parla di obiettivi sportivi non di presenze. Ma secondo me è certo che chiesa rimanga.
Vlahovic guadagnerà di più soprattutto perché morata usufruiva del decreto.
Non so manco io di commissioni ma comunque considerando 70 il cartellino e 7 a lui per 5 anni ha un costo di 28 milioni annui. Decisamente fattibile considerando che tenteranno di vendere tanta zavorra


----------



## ventu84090 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La mia più grossa frustrazione è che ci vorrebbe "poco".
> 
> Una punta e un trequartista e sei veramente competitivo, non chiedo Vlahovic da 70 milioni ma cavolo daiii...



E' quello che chiediamo più o meno tutti...nessuno vuole il Vlahovic della situazione...ma almeno un Faivre al posto di Messias...un trequartista titolare invece di Diaz/Krunic...un centrocampista migliore di Bakayoko...anche quel Kouadio Koné era un gran bel giocatore saltato per due lire come Faivre...a me sono queste le cose che fanno inc....are come una bestia...


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Gennaio 2022)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> E' quello che chiediamo più o meno tutti...nessuno vuole il Vlahovic della situazione...ma almeno un Faivre al posto di Messias...un trequartista titolare invece di Diaz/Krunic...un centrocampista migliore di Bakayoko...anche quel Kouadio Koné era un gran bel giocatore saltato per due lire come Faivre...a me sono queste le cose che fanno inc....are come una bestia...


Si in realtà in entrambi i casi non è andata cosi ma ci siamo capiti.


----------



## ventu84090 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si in realtà in entrambi i casi non è andata cosi ma ci siamo capiti.


Probabilmente no...però se non sbaglio entrambe sono andate per le lunghe per tirare sul prezzo...e poi alla fine sono sorti altri problemi a causa di questa lungaggine...


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2022)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Come puoi demonizzare chi ci dirige (tecnicamente) se non hanno a corredo un portafoglio???
> Per le risorse messe a disposizione Maldini e co. hanno fatto miracoli: Theo - Tomori - Bennacer - Leao - Kalulu - Maignan - Tonali -Saelemaekers.
> 
> Un pò più di onestà intellettuale non sarebbe sgradita. Paolino con un portafoglio gonfio ci darebbe una squadra da vittoria in CL.


ognuno ha la sua legittima opinione, se però è diversa dalla tua è mancanza di onestà intellettuale...
per me non è così.


----------



## iceman. (25 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ognuno ha la sua legittima opinione, se però è diversa dalla tua è mancanza di onestà intellettuale...
> per me non è così.


Che si vinca o si perda l'importante è non criticare MAI.


----------



## Zenos (25 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La mia più grossa frustrazione è che ci vorrebbe "poco".
> 
> Una punta e un trequartista e sei veramente competitivo, non chiedo Vlahovic da 70 milioni ma cavolo daiii...


Ecco il Lollo tifoso che conosco.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Gennaio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Insomma abbiamo
> vlahovic va alla juve per 70 milioni
> Abraham alla roma 55 milioni con bonus
> Oshimen al napoli per 70 milioni
> ...


Tu non ne hai bisogno perché a te il lato sportivo non interessa. A te interessa il pareggio di bilancio, i tifosi devono festeggiare quello, chi se ne frega del campo

(te ovviamente inteso come Milan, non te come persona)


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Invece c'è. Chiesa ha firmato un contratto con la Fiorentina per poter andare poi in prestito e quel contratto scade a giugno 2023.
> Quindi in estate sarà ad un anno dalla scadenza.
> Insomma, quale sia lo scenario di capisce no? I gobbi hanno messo in piedi una fregatura bella e buona.


be se ha rinnovato fino al 2023 solamente ragazzi qua si parla di sfiga fiorentina perchè non scatta l'obbligo a causa dell'infortunio.
ma dato che è un infortunio che può capitare e non è colpa degli alieni, c'è da dire che la fiore ha sbagliato tutto, ma proprio tutto in questa trattativa. quasi fatta apposta direi.


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per Chiesa assolutamente no.
> Con l'infortunio non raggiunge le presenze per cui decade l'obbligo, per esempio.


Quindi non lo riscattano?? Ma ci credete quando scrivete queste fregnacce solo per difendere la nostra indifendibile proprietà?


----------



## ventu84090 (25 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be se ha rinnovato fino al 2023 solamente ragazzi qua si parla di sfiga fiorentina perchè non scatta l'obbligo a causa dell'infortunio.
> ma dato che è un infortunio che può capitare e non è colpa degli alieni, c'è da dire che la fiore ha sbagliato tutto, ma proprio tutto in questa trattativa. quasi fatta apposta direi.


Qui ha sbagliato clamorosamente la Fiorentina mettendo clausole sull'obbligo...
Comunque qualche volta mi piacerebbe vedere cosa succede se un Kessie, un Calhanoglu, un Donnarumma o un Dybala si spaccano il crociato a marzo/aprile senza aver firmato nessun contratto...a quel punto sarebbe una goduria incredibile...


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Sto colpo davvero non me lo aspettavo e sposta tanto.. Pensavo che avrebbero operato in estate e quindi quest'anno erano out, rischiamo grosso ora se la situazione rimane questa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

65-70 milioni ed ha solo 21 anni.
Un grande centravanti che sistemerà le lacune in attacco della giuve per parecchi anni.
E magari tra 2-3 anni lo rivenderanno ad oltre 100M

Chiesa (quando recupererà) , Vlahovic , Dybala e Cuadrado.
Il loro momento di flessione pare stia già arrivando al termine.

E noi ? Questo era il nostro anno ma abbiamo preferito lo scudettino dei conti in ordine e del pareggio di bilancio.
Magari torneremo a vincere qualcosa nel 2030 quando forse (FORSE) Elliott ci avrà finalmente ceduto a qualche proprietà ambiziosa.


----------



## JoKeR (25 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ci vuole poco in un senso e nell'altro.
> 
> Intendo che ci vorrebbe poco per lottare forte per lo scudetto, ma ci vuole anche poco a farsi risucchiare nella lotta champions se la Juve recupera terreno.
> 
> Io dopo questo acquisto di Vlahovic non sono per niente tranquillo, nonostante ritenga ancora possibile (seppure improbabile) poter riprendere l'Inter. La lotta per il quarto posto sarà all'ultimo sangue, punto a punto, con una quota altissima come l'anno scorso.


Stai aprendo gli occhi compagno rossonero…


----------



## diavolo (25 Gennaio 2022)

La magra consolazione è che non leggeremo più le tesi strampalate dei commercialisti nel forum.


----------



## JoKeR (25 Gennaio 2022)

diavolo ha scritto:


> La magra consolazione è che non leggeremo più le tesi strampalate dei commercialisti nel forum.


“Dopo Ronaldo sono finiti” pluri cit 
“l’all-in lo pagheranno per anni” pluri cit 
“Ora manco possono riscattare Chiesa” stra-cit.
Si inventeranno altre scuse, poi se finiamo quinti esplodono pure loro.


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Gennaio 2022)

Io proporrei all'admin di bannare tutti coloro che parlano di bilancio, conti a posto, payrolle e altre scemenze del genere. Ban perenne, ovviamente. E non è una provocazione.


----------



## mabadi (25 Gennaio 2022)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Insomma abbiamo
> vlahovic va alla juve per 70 milioni
> Abraham alla roma 55 milioni con bonus
> Oshimen al napoli per 70 milioni
> ...


Sni nel senso siamo il Milan ed ha ragione ma:
anno 2018
Vlahovic alla fiorentina per 1.5mln più 500 di bonus.


----------



## kekkopot (25 Gennaio 2022)

I commerciaisti che dicevano non fosse possibile cosa dicono adesso? Questi ci superano al 100% adesso


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Quindi non lo riscattano?? Ma ci credete quando scrivete queste fregnacce solo per difendere la nostra indifendibile proprietà?


Guarda fatti un giro sul web tra i tifosi dela Fiorentina e lo capisci da solo, credo.

Poi non capisco cosa diamine c'entri Chiesa con Elliott. Per me siete ossessionati.


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Guarda fatti un giro sul web tra i tifosi dela Fiorentina e lo capisci da solo, credo.
> 
> Poi non capisco cosa diamine c'entri Chiesa con Elliott. Per me siete ossessionati.


La Juve non riscatta il suo giocatore migliore, e colonna della nazionale campione d'Europa, perchè si è infortunato? E dove si è vista mai una cosa del genere? Ma, azionate il cervello prima di scivere?


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Gennaio 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Stai aprendo gli occhi compagno rossonero…


Ma neanche. Sempre detto che non siamo i più forti ma neanche nessuna è piu forte di noi quest'anno.
Sempre detto così.
Questo significa che possiamo lottare per lo scudetto ma che che le altre non ci arrivano di sicuro tanti punti dietro.
Chiaro che la juve che si rafforza in questo modo è un casino. Già erano una minaccia, ora sono super competitivi per il quarto posto e sarà una bagarre. Vale per noi ma anche per Napoli e Atalanta. 

Poi c'è un altro discorso sul futuro e sul salto di qualità che dovremo fare. Un altro discorso appunto.


----------



## kekkopot (25 Gennaio 2022)

Credevo fosse l’anno della Juve fuori dala Cl.. e invece credo che ci finiremo noi.
Finché elliott non vende è inutile sperare in qualcosa di piu dello scudetto del pareggio di bilancio


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> La Juve non riscatta il suo giocatore migliore, e colonna della nazionale campione d'Europa, perchè si è infortunato? E dove si è vista mai una cosa del genere? Ma, azionate il cervello prima di scivere?


Prima di tutto cambia tono bimbo... così parli a tua sorella.

Ripeto prima di rompere a me vai sui siti della fiorentina ne parlano da mesi della situazione. Poi quello che faranno lo vedremo.


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Prima di tutto cambia tono bimbo... così parli a tua sorella.
> 
> Ripeto prima di rompere a me vai sui siti della fiorentina ne parlano da mesi della situazione. Poi quello che faranno lo vedremo.


Cambia tono lo dici a tua sorella. Porta rispetto che puzzi ancora di latte.


----------



## mil77 (25 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> La Juve non riscatta il suo giocatore migliore, e colonna della nazionale campione d'Europa, perchè si è infortunato? E dove si è vista mai una cosa del genere? Ma, azionate il cervello prima di scivere?


La situazione è molto più semplice...la Juve per riscattarlo deve pagare 50 milioni....con l'infortunio di Chiesa non scatta più l'obbligo di riscatto in automatico...la Juve cercherà (come ha fatto il Milan per Tonali) di ridurre il costo del riscatto...se nelle trattative si inserisci qualcuno che dice a Commisso ti do io i 50 milioni può diventare un problema...poi conta naturalmente anche la volontà del giocatore.


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Obiettivamente deprimente vivere questa stagione e questo calciomercato. Poi ognuno la pensi come vuole


----------



## rossonerosud (25 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> La situazione è molto più semplice...la Juve per riscattarlo deve pagare 50 milioni....con l'infortunio di Chiesa non scatta più l'obbligo di riscatto in automatico...la Juve cercherà (come ha fatto il Milan per Tonali) di ridurre il costo del riscatto...se nelle trattative si inserisci qualcuno che dice a Commisso ti do io i 50 milioni può diventare un problema...poi conta naturalmente anche la volontà del giocatore.


Ma uno sconto sì, ci sta, anche io lo chiederei. Ma che non lo riscatti solo un idiota può pensarlo.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Cambia tono lo dici a tua sorella. Porta rispetto che puzzi ancora di latte.


Proprio tu parli di rispetto guarda... ma vai vai...


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Gennaio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> La situazione è molto più semplice...la Juve per riscattarlo deve pagare 50 milioni....con l'infortunio di Chiesa non scatta più l'obbligo di riscatto in automatico...la Juve cercherà (come ha fatto il Milan per Tonali) di ridurre il costo del riscatto...se nelle trattative si inserisci qualcuno che dice a Commisso ti do io i 50 milioni può diventare un problema...poi conta naturalmente anche la volontà del giocatore.


Cosa che ho spiegato ampiamente prima, per chi la vuole capire.
Non solo, Chiesa resterebbe con un solo anno di contratto per cui sarà la Juve a dettare le regole.


----------



## R41D3N (25 Gennaio 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Obiettivamente deprimente vivere questa stagione e questo calciomercato. Poi ognuno la pensi come vuole


Non ci hanno neanche fatto rialzare la testa che ci rimettono a cuccia per i prossimi 10 anni, senza tra l'altro aver vinto una beata mazza. Il quarto posto ce lo scordiamo, altro che scudetto. Prepariamoci ad un altro decennio di briciole ed umiliazioni!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Fortuna che con Chiesa si erano svenati etc etc... Le previsioni dei ragionieri ormai sono una sentenza al contrario.


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque è ridicolo come con la penuria di punte forti e giovani nessuna big approfitti della situazione, un PSG, Bayern, tutte le inglesi... tutti pronti per la prossima estate e si fanno infinocchiare dall'ovino..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Gennaio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Fortuna che con Chiesa si erano svenati etc etc... Le previsioni dei ragionieri ormai sono una sentenza al contrario.



Non ne azzeccano mai una.
Il problema è che dicevano anche che dalla prossima stagione,grazie al payrolleeeee,si poteva tornare ad investire pesantemente almeno per 2-3 giocatori.

E dal momento che accade sempre il contrario,facciamoci il segno della croce


----------



## enigmistic02 (25 Gennaio 2022)

Non vale quella cifra, e non mi mangio le mani per Vlahovic.

I motivi per incavolarsi con la dirigenza ci sono, ma non hanno nulla a che vedere con questa operazione.


----------



## davoreb (25 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Piace anche al nostro mega direttore questa situazione, mi ricordo quando disse che per il Milan non vincere per diversi anni e poi fare un balzo dove nessuno arriva è quasi la prassi. Questo balzo, quando e se arriverà, non lo vedrò perché sarò morto e sepolto e ho 29 anni. Lo facevo più competitivo a Maldini dirigente; è in tutto e per tutto il Galliani che ci ha lasciato con 25 anni di meno. Gli slogan sono molto simili "non arriva nessuno se non esce nessuno" "siamo a posto così" >>>>>"non è più il Milan di Berlusconi" "non necessariamente deve arrivare qualcuno" "x è affidabile e y torna presto".
> 
> *Tutto molto bello, se non gli affiancano un altro dirigente la vedo molto male.*



Certo ci vuole un genio del calcio a spendere 70 milioni + 14 lordi l'anno per Vlahovic.

Secondo me è un ottima operazione ma se non hai i soldi non lo puoi mica prendere.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Quindi non lo riscattano?? Ma ci credete quando scrivete queste fregnacce solo per difendere la nostra indifendibile proprietà?


Per me lo riscattano

Ma ci penserei bene prima di mettere 40 milioni su uno in stampelle.


----------



## eldero (25 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> comunque una fuga nel genere peggio di Higuain, siamo quasi ai livelli Ronaldo con Moratti
> veramente è meglio che non si faccia a vedere fino alle visite mediche di giovedì-venerdì a Firenze e mandi qualcuno a prendere le sue cose, rischia il linciaggio
> criticheranno pure il presidente, anche se plusvalenza mostruosa da 1.5 pagato da Corvino e può continuare a investire come sta facendo e un attaccante forte lo trovi tranquillamente in questo mercato avaro di investimenti, ma questo è proprio un verme


Infatti il vero affare l’hanno fatto i viola


----------



## eldero (25 Gennaio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Non vale quella cifra, e non mi mangio le mani per Vlahovic.
> 
> I motivi per incavolarsi con la dirigenza ci sono, ma non hanno nulla a che vedere con questa operazione.


Concordo


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Gennaio 2022)

L'aspetto incredibile della faccenda è come siamo quasi tutti sicuri che se loro puntano un giocatore, alla fine lo prendono. Esattamente l'opposto di tutte le pizze in faccia che il Milan si prende da svariati anni a questa parte. Dai tempi di Kondogbia.

L'altro aspetto vergognoso è che la Fiorentina, la Fiorentina, punta tale Cabral, che da noi sarebbe serenamente titolare fisso e inamovibile.


----------

